# Chương trình hot tháng 5 - Mua máy ảnh Fujifilm X-T4 nhận ngay ưu đãi 3 triệu cùng Kyma



## thuhien (12 Tháng năm 2021)

Tháng 5 này, rước ngay một em *máy ảnh Fujifilm* giá siêu hời cùng chương trình "Nâng cấp máy ngon - Nâng tầm nhiếp ảnh" của Kyma bạn nhé. 



Nổi bật trong số những mẫu máy ảnh hot của Fujifilm không thể không nhắc đến chiếc máy ảnh X-T4 - dòng sản phẩm được đánh giá là chiếc máy ảnh X Series mạnh mẽ nhất. Nó được giới thiệu cùng cảm biến X-Trans CMOS thế hệ thứ 4 với độ phân giải 26.1MP có khả năng quay phim phân giải cao với hỗ trợ đến 4K DCI/UHD 60 fps, Full HD đến 240 fps.


Đừng bỏ qua ưu đãi lớn đón hè hấp dẫn này bạn nhé! Số lượng có hạng nhanh tay kẻo bỏ lở đấy nhé!

https://1.bp.************/-h3OaRh7EETc/YJs__pmyLVI/AAAAAAAAACY/OLimY6W-VFAa-3vV81vpJz4NWPG2pnLWwCNcBGAsYHQ/s1200/184042791_284077816655743_408314936560386516_n.jpg
*

Thời gian áp dụng khuyến mãi: 07.05.2021 - 30.05.2021

Chi tiết sản phẩm máy ảnh khuyến mãi

Máy ảnh Fujifilm X-T4 Body *giá bán 40.990.000 nay chỉ còn* 37.990.000VNĐ

Máy ảnh Fujifilm X-T4 kit XF16-80mm *giá bán 51.990.000 nay chỉ còn* 48.990.000VNĐ

Máy ảnh Fujifilm X-T4 Kit XF18-55mm *giá bán 48.990.000 nay chỉ còn* 45.990.000VNĐ*

- Cảm biến APS-C X-Trans CMOS IV 26,1 Megapixel
- Màn hình LCD cảm ứng 3.0inch 1.04M điểm
- Bộ xử lý ảnh X-Processor 4
- Độ nhạy sáng ISO 160 -12800( mở rộng 80-51200)
- Tốc độ màn trập 4-1/32000 giây
- Tốc độ chụp liên tiếp 30 ảnh/giây
- Quay phim Full HD 240fps, 4K 60fps
- Chế độ mô phỏng phim ETERNA Bleach Bypass
- Tốc độ AF lên đến 0,02 giây,Eye AF cập nhật mới
- Ổn định hình ảnh 5 trục 6,5 điểm dừng
- Tích hợp Bluetooth 4.2, Wifi
- Pin tương thích NP-W23

Chi tiết chương trình khuyến mãi xem tại: https:/kyma.vn/tin/nang-cap-may-ngon-nang-tam-nhiep-anh.html

Mua *máy ảnh* đến Kyma!!!
Mua máy ảnh đến Kyma!!!
*
Showroom trải nghiệm*

474 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Phường 2, Quận 3, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Toà nhà KYMA, 132 -134 Yên Lãng, P. Thịnh Quang, Q. Đống Đa, TP Hà Nội
Website: https:/kyma.vn/
Facebook liên hệ: https:/facebook.com/kymavndigital/


----------

